# LYFT stock drops below $40 a share,it's at its all time low?



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

$39.66? i'd call Uber to give Lyft a lift, but Ubers stock also hit its all time LOW? unreal, GL stay safe out there,jmo


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Where's the guy that was shilling LYFT last week.. lmaooooo


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Aneed Momoney said:


> Where's the guy that was shilling LYFT last week.. lmaooooo


stay away from these stocks,too volatile,JMO


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm sure The Young Turks will be screaming it's a bargain LOL


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah, 52-week low is $39.11, which occurred today.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> $39.66? i'd call Uber to give Lyft a lift, but Ubers stock also hit its all time LOW? unreal, GL stay safe out there,jmo


Yes, Über's price now below $30. Gee, I didn't see that coming. 

.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

They're both dropping like bricks.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> They're both dropping like bricks.


Absolutely heartbreaking! ?

.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> $39.66? i'd call Uber to give Lyft a lift, but Ubers stock also hit its all time LOW? unreal, GL stay safe out there,jmo


keep dropping !!!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> They're both dropping like bricks.


Wall Street is turning on these ride share co's that lose $5 billion in 1 QTR, and have never made a nickel, and this loser Dara,doesn't know this Biz,and Uber wil pay him $200 Million bucks to run Uber into the ground> notice Uber is talking about self driving cars and Flying Taxi's lately? there in Trouble,jmo



kevin92009 said:


> keep dropping !!! :smiles:


Uber hit $28.65? some one told Dara to call for help to stop the stock from falling? and Dara said i can't, they turned the phones off? ROFLMAO. jmo



losiglow said:


> Yeah, 52-week low is $39.11, which occurred today.


$38.68???


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

if they keep dropping low enough they will no longer be traded on nyse they will dump uber and lyft. lets all hope these stocks hit under 4 dollars each . the solution to making profit is uber lyft charge 50 % more and pay driver 25 % more everybody will profit .
ever airport trip needs to have a min charge of 30 and a flat rate min rate 20 for drivers . its still less then yellow cab .
stop the stupidity lets make some money .


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> $39.66? i'd call Uber to give Lyft a lift, but Ubers stock also hit its all time LOW? unreal, GL stay safe out there,jmo


Both U/L ipos were a scam from the start.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> stay away from these stocks,too volatile,JMO


I have puts on Lyft and Uber.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> Wall Street is turning on these ride share co's that lose $5 billion in 1 QTR, and have never made a nickel, and this loser Dara,doesn't know this Biz,and Uber wil pay him $200 Million bucks to run Uber into the ground> notice Uber is talking about self driving cars and Flying Taxi's lately? there in Trouble,jmo
> 
> 
> Uber hit $28.65? some one told Dara to call for help to stop the stock from falling? and Dara said i can't, they turned the phones off? ROFLMAO. jmo
> ...


Woof! That didn't take long did it. opsies:



IR12 said:


> Both U/L ipos were a scam from the start.


There were a few this year. And last.

Tech IPO's are about as safe as dumping all your $$$ into bitcoin. You'll either make a killing or lose your pants. The latter in this case.....


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

wow that's crazy. At the beginning of Q3, Lyft was $62.00 and Uber was $44.27. As of this timestamp, Uber stock dropped by 34.7% and Lyft dropped by 37.3% since last quarter.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

1974toyota said:


> stay away from these stocks,too volatile,JMO


I bought strangles on it yesterday to catch the bounce. Might have been premature but the put side is doing well.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

How much lipstick can they put on these pigs?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> stay away from these stocks,too volatile,JMO


too volatile yes but the main reason to stay away from them is that they are socio-culturally reprehensible companies that take from general society much more than they give. They are unethical, unprincipled, normalize lying, and immoral on so many levels so if one invests in them they are complicit in supporting what is obviously, in its current forms, not positive for society.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

The problem is not isolated to only to Lyft/Uber today.
The whole market is dropping.
So it’s a little bittersweet, but I’m still glad to see these con artists taking a shellacking this morning.
Next stop for Uber $28, and a CEO head on a plate.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

"Earnings" report coming up for Lyft. Let's see how much spin and smoke they throw out there to deflect from the mega-loss. Glad to see both of these glorified taxi companies getting crushed; straight up karma for forcing hapless drivers into insolvency


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> "Earnings" report coming up for Lyft. Let's see how much spin and smoke they throw out there to deflect from the mega-loss. Glad to see both of these glorified taxi companies getting crushed; straight up karma for forcing hapless drivers into insolvency


 I think the real fireworks is going to begin when the lock up period ends.
Although I do believe that some of the upper executives are using options collar strategies to limit their downside.
A lot of companies will not allow that, or shorting, by executives but it's easy to do through family members if there's discretionary funds available.


----------



## SuperuberSFL (Oct 16, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> if they keep dropping low enough they will no longer be traded on nyse they will dump uber and lyft. lets all hope these stocks hit under 4 dollars each . the solution to making profit is uber lyft charge 50 % more and pay driver 25 % more everybody will profit .
> ever airport trip needs to have a min charge of 30 and a flat rate min rate 20 for drivers . its still less then yellow cab .
> stop the stupidity lets make some money .


Finally a good and realistic idea.
And guess what ? They can and they could !!! People will still pay for the fares, just like the bus, train, plane ... people will pay it


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

SuperuberSFL said:


> Finally a good and realistic idea.
> And guess what ? They can and they could !!! People will still pay for the fares, just like the bus, train, plane ... people will pay it


 I have a feeling their problems are much bigger than just raising the prices.
It could be that their business model is unable, and never will be able to turn a profit.
This endeavor could've been doomed from the very get-go.
If I was the CEO of this company I would've already tested raising the prices in certain markets and see how many riders I would lose due to the higher costs.
It's a fact we are digging the bottom of the barrel as far as passengers, they are already paying dirt prices and even then sometimes they're still complaining that prices are too high .
With these low prices Uber and Lyft are distorting the market signals, we don't really know what the eventual total market size is going to look like, because when they give everything for so cheap it may be that it's artificially looking like there's tons of riders, when in fact that really isn't the case.
If you have a restaurant and start selling filet mignon for five dollars you're going to have a line around the block.
What happens when you raise those prices to an adequate level in order to cover costs and make an adequate profit.
There is a high probability that once they raise the prices so that drivers make money, corporate makes money, and investors get an adequate return on their capital, this whole charade may collapse.

They have zero history of profitability, there may be a reason for that.
It's going to be interesting to see what happens when they raise the prices, they will have to do it eventually, and then we will know if their business model is sustainable or not.
I would rather find that out as a part time driver ,then as an investor in these companies.
I've got my popcorn ready for the show.
I say let's roll the footage.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Jon77 said:


> I have a feeling their problems are much bigger than just raising the prices.
> It could be that their business model is unable, and never will be able to turn a profit.
> This endeavor could've been doomed from the very get-go.
> If I was the CEO of this company I would've already tested raising the prices in certain markets and see how many riders I would lose due to the higher costs.
> ...


I've drafted this out in detail time and time again. Taxi prices were built so three things could happen:
Dispatch company made money
Driver made money
Car could be purchased, repaired and replaced.
Rideshare mostly doesn't follow any of that.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> How much lipstick can they put on these pigs?


we'll find out,jmo


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> if they keep dropping low enough they will no longer be traded on nyse they will dump uber and lyft. lets all hope these stocks hit under 4 dollars each . the solution to making profit is uber lyft charge 50 % more and pay driver 25 % more everybody will profit .
> ever airport trip needs to have a min charge of 30 and a flat rate min rate 20 for drivers . its still less then yellow cab .
> stop the stupidity lets make some money .


https://www.linkedin.com/feed/news/ubers-morale-drops-with-its-stock-4454811/
It may be too late to stop the stupidity. They wanted to play stupid games...and now the prizes are rolling in.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I've drafted this out in detail time and time again. Taxi prices were built so three things could happen:
> Dispatch company made money
> Driver made money
> Car could be purchased, repaired and replaced.
> Rideshare mostly doesn't follow any of that.


Here's the thing,
With all that info at your disposal
U continue to chauffeur Khosrowshahi's
Clients for the pennies
you yourself have identified.

Khosrowshahi knows this and has zero reason to increase driver earning potential.

Frankly, I can't fault him. He knows he's the Only flexible No Skill schedule in town.

Problem isn't Uber


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Here's the thing,
> With all that info at your disposal
> U continue to chauffeur Khosrowshahi's
> Clients for the pennies
> ...


You're adressing the wrong Ant.
I Uber to milk all the money out of these companies and my Sheetbox car (which has been a taxi vehicle it's whole life).
I'm banking this nectar and will be flush when everything crashes.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Here's the thing,
> With all that info at your disposal
> U continue to chauffeur Khosrowshahi's
> Clients for the pennies
> ...


 The thing is this there are still windows of opportunities, though those windows are getting smaller and smaller.
I keep very detailed records on my profitability, or lack of.
At the end of the night before I even go in the house I do the books in my car, I know exactly what I made per hour I know exactly what my cost were as far as percentage of my total take for the night.
Bar runs are still profitable in South Orange county and certain events are still profitable.
Case in point, the Ohana festival this past weekend was great.

But it is clear to see that the majority of drivers, especially the ones that try to make a living at this, are not making what they think they are making.
A lot of them are not accounting for the true cost of operating a vehicle, and quite a few drivers are operating at a net loss, they just don't realize it yet.

The heart of the problem is this, is it acceptable for a company to take advantage of people who do not know better.
What is the role of government in protecting people from their own financial desperation and/or ignorance?
What role does government have to play in curbing some of the excesses of the capitalist system?

There is no absolute right or wrong answer, it's basically opinions.

The case can be made that if people are stupid despite the easily available access to information, then there's nobody else to blame
My interaction with some of the people here are mind numbingly painful, and sometimes I feel like throwing up my hands and saying, hey you are getting exactly what you deserve.
Keep chasing that $.60 per mile, more power to you.

But the case could also be made that all employers and companies ought to abide by some certain minimum standards, that is why we have minimum wage laws, that's why we have child labor laws, that's why we have OSHA safety laws.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

kingcorey321 said:


> ...stop the stupidity lets make some money .


you don't understand demand supply, how capitalism and free markets operate. nevermind. no point wasting my time explaining.



kingcorey321 said:


> ...the solution to making profit is uber lyft charge 50 % more and pay driver 25 % more everybody will profit .


you reeeaaally think U & L management can't figure that much out?
Seriously?
Here's the BRUTAL truth.
U / L operate under something called scorched earth policy. we ants are too stupid to figure out how smart their corporate strategy is, so we have convinced ourselves that we know everything and that those who run U/L are complete morons. most of us ants are uneducated folks who don't have the brainpower / "mental muscle" to understand just how smart they actually are.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 362783


ROFLMAO



Slim Pete said:


> you don't understand demand supply, how capitalism and free markets operate. nevermind. no point wasting my time explaining.
> 
> you reeeaaally think U & L management can't figure that much out?
> Seriously?
> ...


scorched earth? read my lips, Dara is the guy that's gonna get the buzz cut, the guys a loser,hasn't done zip for uber, even though they promised him 200 million clams$$$, uber stock won't go straight down, they'll get a upgrade, but between the lock up expiring and earnings in Nov, there gonna get hurt, as far a s drivers,they don't know any better, and most drivers aren't on this board, there's no dubt in my mind,some drivers do fine, they found there fishing holes to make $$$,jmo


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> ROFLMAO


 The original Uber freight, version1.0


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> The original Uber freight, version1.0


Uber will 86 the freight biz, tin can the flying taxi BS, get rid of self driving program,it chews up 15% of its revenues, big changes coming,jmo


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber raised 8 billion dollars from the IPO. In the last two quarters they have burned through 6.5 billion dollars of that 8 billion. By the time this quarter ends, the entire 8 billion dollars will be gone. This was accomplished in less than 210 days. 

It makes you wonder why they even issued the IPO in the first place if they were going to burn through the entire IPO, and then some, in just 210 days. 

These guys have never been profitable, yet there are still people buying into this bs. Uber was easily able to sell 2 billion dollars in bonds last month. The only problem with bonds is that they have to be paid back. What can Uber pay the bonds back with?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> Uber will 86 the freight biz, tin can the flying taxi BS, get rid of self driving program,it chews up 15% of its revenues, big changes coming,jmo


No.
If Uber trashes SDCs and flying drone cabs, they're done for.
Thats the only thing holding up a dead unicorn.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

your correct unless those bonds are fdic insured there worthless if uber crashes 
i would for sure look into this fidc before buying . again people are stupid they will say wow uber stock uber bonds lets buy it its a good brand name .


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I am interested 



Adbe and fb 
Would love a 5-10% correction ? in the market


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Uber raised 8 billion dollars from the IPO. In the last two quarters they have burned through 6.5 billion dollars of that 8 billion. By the time this quarter ends, the entire 8 billion dollars will be gone. This was accomplished in less than 210 days.
> 
> It makes you wonder why they even issued the IPO in the first place if they were going to burn through the entire IPO, and then some, in just 210 days.
> 
> These guys have never been profitable, yet there are still people buying into this bs. Uber was easily able to sell 2 billion dollars in bonds last month. The only problem with bonds is that they have to be paid back. What can Uber pay the bonds back with?


 They didn't quite burn through that much money, I believe 4 billion of that was an adjustment for stock options that were issued to their employees.
Receiving stock options is one of the main reasons people work for the start ups.
Per SEC accounting rules it had to be listed as an expense, but it's not actually cash leaving the company.

But that still is not going to change the trajectory of their money burning operation.
They will burn through that IPO money soon enough.
They have a little bit a time, but not much.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> They didn't quite burn through that much money, I believe 4 billion of that was an adjustment for stock options that were issued to their employees.
> Receiving stock options is one of the main reasons people work for the start ups.
> Per SEC accounting rules it had to be listed as an expense, but it's not actually cash leaving the company.
> 
> ...


They can raise more money if needed ...


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> They didn't quite burn through that much money, I believe 4 billion of that was an adjustment for stock options that were issued to their employees.
> Receiving stock options is one of the main reasons people work for the start ups.
> Per SEC accounting rules it had to be listed as an expense, but it's not actually cash leaving the company.
> 
> ...


 For a current stockholders though it is a loss because that means they just got diluted.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

scrUBER hits another all time low !! Love it!

grYFT slashing driver rates to 0.35 per mile. Karma is a biotch !!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

im profitable from uber i short it at premarket as a ipo 
and also watch tgt my stock pick aug 16 i posted on here. to buy it .
the quarterly earnings might be higher using there own groceries we will see. no indie info as of yet on tgt to soon to tell for 100 %


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

mbd said:


> They can raise more money if needed ...


 Yes they can raise more money but the problem is this financial world is a confidence game.
If they lose investor confidence that they are ever going to be profitable then their cost of borrowing is going to skyrocket, The yield on their stocks could go up to unacceptable levels.
lif they want to issue more stock then they're going to dilute their current holders which is going to demoralize thei employees and people at the top that mainly derived their income from stock options.
And if current stockholders decide that the gig is up and they decide to dump the stock , that creates a cascading loss of confidence.

They have a finite amount of time to get this right and the clock is ticking.



kingcorey321 said:


> im profitable from uber i short it at premarket as a ipo
> and also watch tgt my stock pick aug 16 i posted on here. to buy it .
> the quarterly earnings might be higher using there own groceries we will see. no indie info as of yet on tgt to soon to tell for 100 %


 What's the ticker on your stock pick

I meant to say the yield on their bonds could go up to unacceptable level, not their stocks


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> No.
> If Uber trashes SDCs and flying drone cabs, they're done for.
> Thats the only thing holding up a dead unicorn.


investors 6 months ago were complaining about those auto cars, they were chewing up too much cash,just watch,Waymo has the lock on auto cars, uber has a lock on BS,jmo


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Weymo is in a much better financial position to be burnin cash on SDC’s since google is a very profitable company.
I think it’s just a matter time before Uber throws in the towel on SDC’S.

Investors are going to want to see either a profit or at least a viable pathway to profitability.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 362783


Never gets old LMFAOO


----------



## donny donowitz (Feb 12, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> if they keep dropping low enough they will no longer be traded on nyse they will dump uber and lyft. lets all hope these stocks hit under 4 dollars each . the solution to making profit is uber lyft charge 50 % more and pay driver 25 % more everybody will profit .
> ever airport trip needs to have a min charge of 30 and a flat rate min rate 20 for drivers . its still less then yellow cab .
> stop the stupidity lets make some money .


Won't work because AB5 on the west coast, and antitrust on the east coast.
Ridesharing is a flawed business model and a scheme.
Uber, lyft, or any other ridesharing companies are done.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> your correct unless those bonds are fdic insured there worthless if uber crashes
> i would for sure look into this fidc before buying . again people are stupid they will say wow uber stock uber bonds lets buy it its a good brand name .


 Non-deposit investments are not covered by FDIC.
Corporate bonds are, and have always been, buy at your own risk investments.
Uber bonds right now are yielding 7 1/2%
And they also have the glorious distinction as being rated as junk.

On the other hand a good company like Apple, their bonds that are maturing in the year 2043 carry a 3.8% yield.
And the bonds that mature in 2023 only carry 2.4% yield.

Investors are demanding a better yield from Uber because they are not confident that they will get their money back.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> if they keep dropping low enough they will no longer be traded on nyse they will dump uber and lyft. lets all hope these stocks hit under 4 dollars each . the solution to making profit is uber lyft charge 50 % more and pay driver 25 % more everybody will profit .
> ever airport trip needs to have a min charge of 30 and a flat rate min rate 20 for drivers . its still less then yellow cab .
> stop the stupidity lets make some money .


???? if Uber jacked its rates up, Pax would move to LYFT? good example Schwab a stock brokerage lowered its commissions to 0? later in the day TD ameritrade lowered its commish to 0? lask week interative brokerage lowered its commish to zero? people today SHOP for the best deal,so uber jacks rates up? the water goes to lyft,race to the bottom,jmo



donny donowitz said:


> Won't work because AB5 on the west coast, and antitrust on the east coast.
> Ridesharing is a flawed business model and a scheme.
> Uber, lyft, or any other ridesharing companies are done.


there not done, i see a smaller co, higher end,maybe even bought out by a private investor group.could take 3-5 yrs to play out,jmo


----------



## donny donowitz (Feb 12, 2019)

1974toyota said:


> ???? if Uber jacked its rates up, Pax would move to LYFT? good example Schwab a stock brokerage lowered its commissions to 0? later in the day TD ameritrade lowered its commish to 0? lask week interative brokerage lowered its commish to zero? people today SHOP for the best deal,so uber jacks rates up? the water goes to lyft,race to the bottom,jmo
> 
> 
> there not done, i see a smaller co, higher end,maybe even bought out by a private investor group.could take 3-5 yrs to play out,jmo


Rideshare business model doesn't work because of labor laws. Flooding streets with unlimited amount of cars while paying slave wages just doesn't work. It creates gridlock in cities and takes people away from public transit.
EV's does nothing to change this. AV's does nothing to change this.
Rideshare days are numbered. JMO


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

donny donowitz said:


> Rideshare business model doesn't work because of labor laws. Flooding streets with unlimited amount of cars while paying slave wages just doesn't work. It creates gridlock in cities and takes people away from public transit.
> EV's does nothing to change this. AV's does nothing to change this.
> Rideshare days are numbered. JMO


funny you said that, in 2015 De Blasio,the Mayor on NYC saw the congestion building up from uber/lyft rideshare, wanted a cap then, Uber lobbied the nYC council, and DeBlasio backed off, this time it got so bad, everyone from the council,Mayor and Governor said its out of hand,put in the caps,gonna get interesting next few yrs,jmo


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> if they keep dropping low enough they will no longer be traded on nyse they will dump uber and lyft. lets all hope these stocks hit under 4 dollars each . the solution to making profit is uber lyft charge 50 % more and pay driver 25 % more everybody will profit .
> ever airport trip needs to have a min charge of 30 and a flat rate min rate 20 for drivers . its still less then yellow cab .
> stop the stupidity lets make some money .


What are the chances Uber/Lyft executives will copy 1929 window jumpers or pour gas all over themeselves & light a match?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

IR12 said:


> What are the chances Uber/Lyft executives will copy 1929 window jumpers or pour gas all over themeselves & light a match?


I just hope they don't do both,

Burning corpses falling out of the sky would suck for the folks walking below.

And please uber/lyft execs... don't jump off buildings.Or shoot yourself in the head. Do the right thing and don't cause collateral damage.

Please mix sleeping pills with liquor, don't risk hurting anyone else.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

RIP Softbank and VC companies


----------



## Thef9llowing (Aug 29, 2016)

Both uber n lyft will drop lower for a while


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Thef9llowing said:


> Both uber n lyft will drop lower for a while


Pre Market Uber is trading below $29 a share,futures are red,if market pulls back 200-400 pts today, uber could get down to $27ish a share? But in this twitter fueled Mkt,trump could tweet, and next thing MKT pops 300 pts, Ps this Uber stock will not just go straight down, it'll get a upgrade here or there and get a 1-4$ pop, enjoy the show,cause Uber exec's have this coming, but i wouldn't touch this stock, too volatile,the rubber will meet the road with Uber stock after the new year,as i figure a lot of Tax selling of Uber stock in December,right now Uber stock is in Limbo,stay away from it,just hope they straighten out the driver situation were we can make $$$,stop with all the app changes,it'll be good for drivers and pax,but so far Uber exec's kinda look at drivers as advesaries,which is kinda weird,jmo


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

These companies couldn't be any dumber.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Jon77 said:


> I think the real fireworks is going to begin when the lock up period ends.
> Although I do believe that some of the upper executives are using options collar strategies to limit their downside.
> A lot of companies will not allow that, or shorting, by executives but it's easy to do through family members if there's discretionary funds available.


lockup ending happened already. UBER's is november 6th though


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Lower today. But about the same drop as the market in general. The indices are dropping pretty steep today.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

It’s a sea of red today ?

My consolation prizes is that Uber hit $28 ?
Lyft also hit a new low $37 ???

I think we can safely say Dara is not going to get his 200 million.
A successful IPO this was not, as Yoda would say.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Lower today. But about the same drop as the market in general. The indices are dropping pretty steep today.


considering how bad the MKT was today, Uber held up ok, still closed at a new all time low,see what happens tomorrow maybe the banks that IPO'd Uber were told to prop er up, who knows,JMO


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Will cover my short position when it hits close to 0


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Another day and another new all time low for Uber and Lyft. Softbank WTF were you thinking??? Unbelievable


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

vtcomics said:


> Another day and another new all time low for Uber and Lyft. Softbank WTF were you thinking??? Unbelievable


At this point, Softbank's execs have to be rather urinated off. It's like they were sold the moon by a bunch of slick-talkers at Floober.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

ABC123DEF said:


> At this point, Softbank's execs have to be rather urinated off. It's like they were sold the moon by a bunch of slick-talkers at Floober.


Well shame on them; they're supposed to be super-experts. They got stupid and greedy trying to catch the next GOOGLE or AMAZON. Instead they paid billions for a pile of @#$!.


----------



## Diesel Driver (Feb 23, 2016)

In my opinion, one of the worst things that could happen to drivers would be for Lyft to go out of business and Uber become the only game in town. That would be the end of driver incentives and probably a lowering of driver rates as Uber figured out in each market how low it could go and still get enough drivers. 

People talk about the rideshare companies raising the fares to passengers in order for them to survive. In my opinion that will happen, but that does not mean that they will ever raise rates for drivers. The only reason they would ever raise rates is if they are not getting enough drivers. At this point in time, that does not seem to be a problem in most markets they operate in. 

I'm just saying, in my opinion, it is not in our best interest to hope for Lyft to go out of business, no matter that they have become worse for drivers than Uber is today..


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Diesel Driver said:


> In my opinion, one of the worst things that could happen to drivers would be for Lyft to go out of business and Uber become the only game in town. That would be the end of driver incentives and probably a lowering of driver rates as Uber figured out in each market how low it could go and still get enough drivers.
> 
> People talk about the rideshare companies raising the fares to passengers in order for them to survive. In my opinion that will happen, but that does not mean that they will ever raise rates for drivers. The only reason they would ever raise rates is if they are not getting enough drivers. At this point in time, that does not seem to be a problem in most markets they operate in.
> 
> I'm just saying, in my opinion, it is not in our best interest to hope for Lyft to go out of business, no matter that they have become worse for drivers than Uber is today..


if Lyft went buy buy, it aint gonna happen in the next 2 years,jmo


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> if Lyft went buy buy, it aint gonna happen in the next 2 years,jmo


IMHO

I doubt uber will survive 2 years,

Lyft's survival is dependent on uber failing outright.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> $39.66? i'd call Uber to give Lyft a lift, but Ubers stock also hit its all time LOW? unreal, GL stay safe out there,jmo


I'm thinking layoffs of many, but the app stays in place, until it crashes beyond repair or nobody at Lyft to update repairs.

It will be very messy for drivers and riders both.

DORMANT


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Uber Lyft are here because they badly exploit labor. End of story.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

1974toyota said:


> $39.66? i'd call Uber to give Lyft a lift, but Ubers stock also hit its all time LOW? unreal, GL stay safe out there,jmo


Wait until 6th November.Then you will find out about Uber price tumbling for real.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> ???? if Uber jacked its rates up, Pax would move to LYFT? good example Schwab a stock brokerage lowered its commissions to 0? later in the day TD ameritrade lowered its commish to 0? lask week interative brokerage lowered its commish to zero? people today SHOP for the best deal,so uber jacks rates up? the water goes to lyft,race to the bottom,jmo
> 
> 
> there not done, i see a smaller co, higher end,maybe even bought out by a private investor group.could take 3-5 yrs to play out,jmo


 The soft underbelly of these rideshare companies are they went from providing a luxury service to providing a commodity.
Once rideshare became commoditized price was the name of the game, whoever's got the lowest one is the winner.
I believe this is a structural problem that they will never be able to break free from.
There's a slim chance one day they may be profitable, but they will never have outsized profits like a Facebook or Google.

If either one of them become too profitable another company will move in slightly under their price point and inflict profit losses on them.


----------



## donny donowitz (Feb 12, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> IMHO
> 
> I doubt uber will survive 2 years,
> 
> Lyft's survival is dependent on uber failing outright.


They are both brown logs in a toilet bowl. The toilet has been flushed, and both are now circling.
Which one disappears first is irrelevant cuz they'll both be gone soon enough


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

donny donowitz said:


> They are both brown logs in a toilet bowl. The toilet has been flushed, and both are now circling.
> Which one disappears first is irrelevant cuz they'll both be gone soon enough


ROFLMAO


----------



## EnjoyEnJan (May 18, 2016)

I'm debating whether to buy Lyft's stock when it drops to $0.72. It's just that given how they treat their drivers what with taking far more than the 25% they advertise, bait and switch, giving their long-time drivers $4 rides to lure in the "replacement suckers" with higher paying rides.. I can't see them being around past April of 2020. It is likely a new rideshare company will come up. Here's why. The PAX know UL treat their drivers poorly by paying them a fraction of the amount that the PAX themselves are overpaying. Driver retention is a joke because of shady business practices. Yet demand increases. All it takes is one decent ethical company to solve all this. I can't see there being any other likely result.

Would-be investors frequenting forums like this seeing just how high the driver dissatisfaction is know better than to put BILLIONS into such poor business practices. This all could have been avoided if they paid $1.50/mi and $0.50/min. Most drivers I spoke with DO NOT want the employee bill forced on them. This simple pay scale (without them keeping 100% of all the additional pool and shared rides) would still be more competitive than taxis and drivers would be happy. Remember the millions Lyft spent trying to show they're better than Uber? "Happy Drivers Happy Passengers". All they had to do was stick to that instead of reducing driver pay from like $1.40... $133... $0.90 cents per mile in SAN FRANCISCO!

No wonder nearly every PAX I had in the last two weeks asked me why it takes 20 minutes to get a ride and why it costs so much.


----------

